# Audio transparent wall art??



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right spot for this, but I'm looking for some small pieces of art that I could put over my rear surround in-wall speakers that would allow sound to pass. Anyone done this? I'm sure I could make something but was curious to know if they're available out there already. Thanks.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

GK Acoustics makes some... http://www.gikacoustics.com/product/gik-artpanel-acoustic-panels/

If you want to make some you can get some AT material and have artwork printed onto them. Here is a place that prints on fabric... http://www.spoonflower.com/welcome


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think he want a panel he wants something to hide the in wall speakers like a speaker grill that looks like art.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's going to be a bit tricky to find. Something in front of a speaker needs to be VERY acoustically transparent, which will then be somewhat difficult to print on. The fabric we use is fine for in front of an acoustic panel but I would not put it in front of a speaker. GOM FR701 is fine in front of a speaker but not sure how it would print.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I recall someone selling speaker grills that were AT with art on them... I can't remember who it was though.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That type of material could work.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is a place that makes some... http://www.wafer-art.com/canvas


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

You might just try calling GIK and seeing if they can make a custom panel for you that's just the frame and printed fabric without the insulation inside. , they might even just print onto some fabric for you and ship it.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We've done that before but as I said, while the fabric we use is sufficiently transparent for an absorbing panel, it's not suitable in front of a speaker.


----------

